# teeth problems



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Has anyone with fibro been told their teeth problems and pain come from a "neuralgia"?--being that fibro persons tend to be super sensitive and reactive ----????????


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Auburn-Hi Thanks for your reply. Did your teeth have clinical problems, i.e. large fillings, cracks, etc.??? or just pain? How did the thyroid problem affect your teeth? or your gums? I have old large fillings that needed assumably root canals that don't resolve...but sometimes I think it is because the fybro makes me very reactive and super sensitive..????Did you ever take meds for the"neuralgia" and did they help?Thanks for your help.


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Auburn-Thanks again for your input--I am now trying to decide what to do with 2 side by side root canals...that one of which still throbs and hurts..(6 months later)..I have had 6 different opinions!!! Did you have infections? Why did your root canals fail?? I have also been told that I am not a candidate for implants..?? What did you do?My thyroid checks our by the conventional tests and mainstream doctors, but more integrated docs suggest that most women my age (56) have low thyroid. However, I have tried a few thyroid supplements, and they seem to ignite my quiet long ago intersitial cystitis..???Gald to know that you are feeling better. Does your mouth feel good now??


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

AuburnThanks so much for your concern--Actually, my fibro (maybe) has not been any problem in many years..but that label seems to always stick! Also, my interstitial cystitis has not been any problem for a very long time.Now just my teeth are my problem!!! I am so afraid of extraction, since a few dentists have reported to me that they have seen it done with no relief.--anyway, apparently, I may need several crowns and a bridge, etc...except I seem to be so reactive, I am definitely afraid. I had another crown done last week and now have lots of pain with that one..I am hoping this doesn't lead to root canal , etc.......I am very worn out with all this teeth thing.


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Auburn-Thanks again for your concern--I finally did have the possible problem tooth extracted last nite--come to find out that there was an infection inside the root!!!!!As for the other new problem crown...we'll see..(nerves are NOT removed with a basic crown--they are when there is a root canal..)Hopefully, I won't need another root canal, as all my upper problems started with one...


----------

